# In need of some help to change the button letters on Swiftkey X



## moccor (Jul 10, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can find/how to to change the letter/number colors on the buttons for Swiftkey X? I have this theme I'm making, and I know it's a little off centered (I didn't set the guides), but I wanna see how it will look with changed letter+number colors.
View attachment 1973


----------



## moccor (Jul 10, 2011)

Nobody at all knows how to do this? lol..


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

most likely its located in an xml .. check the layout folders .. also check the values folder


----------



## moccor (Jul 10, 2011)

Ugh, this is annoying. Why don't the app makers keep the names for the XML's all the same, its completely retarded to change the names. It's not like people won't figure it out eventually.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Good news is, once you figure this and skin it, you would be the first I've heard of that's done it.

Sour grapes at the moment, but wishing you luck.

Using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Darknight42020 said:


> Good news is, once you figure this and skin it, you would be the first I've heard of that's done it.
> 
> Sour grapes at the moment, but wishing you luck.
> 
> Using Black RootzWiki Forums


This! Good luck bruh!


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

hey man when you get this straightened out can you post a link somewhere. im using a red theme on cm7 for my dx and would love a red swiftkey. looks good!!


----------

